# Xbox 360 Controller messes up sound on USB Headset



## Gunsnipe43 (May 12, 2007)

Hi, I just joined this forum because I have an incredibly annoying problem. 

I have an Xbox 360 wired controller that I like to plug into my computer, because sometimes that can be more useful than a keyboard and mouse. I also just use an usb headset. Problem is, whenever I have the controller plugged in, the sound on the headset and the microphone get fuzzy. What I mean by this is that whenever any sound while doing absolutely anything does not come out crystal clear, but is distorted. I know that this is not a headset issue, because I have had this exact same problem with 2 different usb headsets. I have an idea that it might be because the 360 controller has a place where you can plug a special type of headset into it, and that messes something up with the actual headset. If I plug my headset directly into the sound card though it works fine. Anyone have any ideas? This is very frustrating. (Imagine how frustrating this was when I didn't know that the 360 controller was messing with the headset.):upset:


----------



## Maximina (Mar 20, 2008)

Found a solution! Registered to post it, since I could not find the solution ANYWHERE on the internet...

Using an Xbox 360 controller or any other Xbox 360 peripheral with 95% of USB sound cards or headsets will produce HORRIBLE sound input and output. It sounds like a robot has swallowed and spat back out the waveforms. Even if the 360 peripheral is removed any USB audio devices plugged in after the fact will still sound corrupted until a fresh reboot without the 360 peripheral plugged in.

I believe that the problem is somehow linked to the "generic root hub" driver, which hasn't been updated since 2001, thanks M$.

The solution (pick one of 3):
As long as the 360 peripheral is on it's own internal virtual root hub it will not interfere with other devices. You can force it to use another root hub by doing ONE of the following:
1) Fill up your usb ports with other devices till it shifts to using a secondary root hub, then plug in the 360 peripheral. This could take up to 10 USB things, depending on your motherboard and the maximum devices on each root hub.
2) Use an extra internal PCI-USB card for the 360 peripheral.
*3) Use an extra external USB hub for the 360 peripheral. EASIEST*

NOTE: A reboot is usually required to clear up the driver's confusion.


----------



## Gunsnipe43 (May 12, 2007)

Thanks man I even forgot I posted this, but I tried number 3 and now they work perfectly fine together, thanks a whole bunch.


----------



## sarrif93 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi, im having the same problem as this but instead im using the Guitar hero 3 controller that came with the game, i've been looking for a solution for quite some time now and i found this one but i dont exactly know what you are trying to explain


----------



## tutoh (Feb 7, 2011)

I had the same issue with a seat of Logitech G35 headphones while using a XBox360 controller. I tried the PCI USB, which didn't work, but then I borrowed a Lindy USB 2.0 4 port Sharing Hub and connected the controller alone to that, no DC power connected to the hub. The sound is working fine now.


----------

